# Doctrine of rewards.



## raderag (Jul 26, 2005)

Can someone give me some basic thoughts on how reformed theology differs from other theology, especially dispensationalism, on rewards in heaven?

Dispensationalism generally believes that faith is imputed rather than the righteousness of Christ, and thus heaven is a baseline reward. Everything after that must be earned.

It seems to me that reformed theology would have much less an emphasis on rewards as our perfect righteousness in Christ merits an incredible reward in itself. Having said that, scripture does teach that there are differing rewards in heaven. How do we see that? I have mostly left it to mystery, and believed that our rewards are merely icing in the cake.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm no preacher, but I think when Paul looks at how many people have been blessed by his writings, he's delighted that he wrote them, Yet this was the work of God in him and through him, which, I think, explains the idea of "casting our crowns at Jesus' feet" since we must acknowlege that He is the cause of all our good acts. My guess.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 26, 2005)

"Bema Toys" (i.e. rewards) are spoken of often in Dispensational circles. In my experience (9 years in a heavy dispensational missions oriented organization) this is due to a baseline misunderstanding in soteriology. Many traditional disensationalists put so much empahsis on the so-called "Free Grace" salvific position (held by Zane Hodges, the Grace Evangelical Society [GES], etc.) that they must have something to counterbalance the multitude of Scriptures that demand obedience as an outcome of God's saving work. The GES folks speak of the "Absolutely Free gift of salvation and the costliness of eternal rewards". The organization that I was part of believes that rewards are tangible heavenly assests that the believer will enjoy for eternity, and that said rewards might vary greatly between individiual believers according to various "levels of obedience". We were taught that such rewards are distributed to each believer at the so-called "Bema Seat" judgment according to their obedience in the following areas:

1) Submission to the pulpit of your ONE pastor-teacher (i.e. the Bob Thieme error)
2) The assimilation of Bible doctrine in categories as taught by your Pastor and "portions" that agree with him (read syncophants whom he has trained)
3) Love for your local assembly and service to the saints therein.
4) Regular involvement in confrontational Evangelism 
5) Sacrificial finanical giving
.... you get the picture.

While some aspects of these things are valid, Biblical examples of obedience to the plan of God, I found myself gradually slip into a works program where excellence in God's sovereign plan for my earthly life was constantly being challenged by adherence to the aforementioned list.

I'm still pretty new to the Reformed Faith, but I now believe that Christ alone is our eternal reward. God's riches are boundless and there can be no place more beautiful or wealthy than His heaven.

[Edited on 7-27-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## andreas (Jul 26, 2005)

"So likewise ye, when ye shall have done all those things which are commanded you, say, We are unprofitable servants: we have done that which was our duty to do". Luke 17:10

We have done what was our duty to do. We have done what God has moved us to do.We are truly unprofitable servants.We deserve no rewards.

andreas.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 26, 2005)

Heidelberg Catechism, LD 24 

Q62: But why cannot our good works be the whole or part of our righteousness before God?
A62: Because the righteousness which can stand before the judgment seat of God must be perfect throughout and entirely conformable to the divine law,[1] but even our best works in this life are all imperfect and defiled with sin.[2]

1. Gal. 3:10; Deut. 27:26
2. Isa. 64:6; James 2:10; Phil. 3:12

Q63: Do our good works merit nothing, even though it is God's will to reward them in this life and in that which is to come?
A63: The reward comes not of merit, but of grace.[1]

1. Luke 17:10; Rom. 11:6

Q64: But does not this doctrine make men careless and profane?
A64: No, for it is impossible that those who are implanted into Christ by true faith, should not bring forth fruits of thankfulness.[1]

1. Matt. 7:18; Rom. 6:1-2; John 15:5

[Edited on 7-27-2005 by poimen]


----------



## satz (Jul 26, 2005)

I too have wondered about the idea of different rewards in heaven based on obedience on earth.

On a related note, will the 'big names' of the bible like Moses, David, the prophets, the apostles etc be any more 'elevated' than us in heaven?

Don't get me wrong, i know in terms of legal righteousness they are just the same as us, saved though the righteousness of Jesus Christ. But will they be treated any different for their practical righteousness here on earth?


----------



## VanVos (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't expect there to be any reward in heaven other than eternal life, which has been merited by Christ. Nothing can top that. Matt 19:28-29, Luke 18:29-30. 

Here's an article by Tony Warren that sheds light on the subject
http://members.aol.com/twarren14/rewards.html


----------



## turmeric (Jul 27, 2005)

Good article, thanks!


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> Heidelberg Catechism, LD 24
> 
> Q62: But why cannot our good works be the whole or part of our righteousness before God?
> ...



 Preach it, Brother Kok!!

Didn't YHWH tell Abram that He was is "great reward"? (Gen. 15)

Robin


----------



## Poimen (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



 I love to preach the catechism (a right and true summary of scripture).


----------

